# whiting roe recipe anyone?



## surfmom

okay so the whiting I have hooked lately are full of roe. I HATE to throw anything away worth eating there must be some good recipes out there for whiting roe

Any ideas?


----------



## ORF Pete

Can keep em in the egg sac, bread em and fry them up with the fish. Or caviar maybe?


----------



## surfmom

okay so after looking at a bunch of recipes I came up with my own. If you like Asian style food and or sushi (think uni) you will love this.
saute sliced mushrooms in olive oil some soy sauce, mirin if you dont have mirin you can add some sugar and sesame oil(To taste) after they are done throw in some fresh spinach leaves and scallions cut some into rounds and some into 3 inch slices split down the middle. add the roe sac(you can even roll it in panko breadcrumbs first if you want. gently saute on both sides for about 3 minutes each enough so the outside becomes a pale pink. put in dish and eat! the roe tasted like uni with the same texture but a little milder. omg yum!
I bet just sauteing the roe in lemon and butter and put on crackers or on top of a sushi roll would be awesome too!


----------



## surfmom

im going to try the way ORF Pete mentioned the next time


----------

